# Need to build a Mid range Gaming PC



## sampathkumarpsk (Oct 20, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: FIFA 12, COD MW3 and future titles in the series, NFS latest and future in the series.
I will also be using latest versions of media softwares like PhotoShop and Corel Draw (should be future proof).

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 30 K. can extend a little. (*just for the CPU and UPS - already have a 1 TB SATA HDD*)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: Having a 1 TB HDD

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No. Dell 20" LED IN2030M - 1600 x 900

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Planning to reuse monitor and HDD

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: by the end of October 2012

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No. With the help of my friend.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: In Chennai. Will buy the components in Ritchie street

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I am planning to get 8 GB RAM (will expand it later - are there any reasonably priced mother boards out there so that it can be expanded to 16 GB later?) and a good Intel processor (3rd generation I5 processor. If the graphics on the processor is really good, i can add the graphics card later and save some bucks for now). Is SLI support required for the motherboard?

When coming to graphics card, am really confused. There are so many options available in the market, but not sure which one I want. DDR5 garphics card.  Power consumption should also be reasonable.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 20, 2012)

Intel Core i3 3220 - Rs 7300
Gigabyte  GA-B75M-D3H - Rs 4300
Corsair Value Ram 8 GB ( single stick)  - Rs 2600
GPU - POWERCOLOR GRAPHIC CARD HD7770 1GB GDDR5 128BIT - Rs 8150
SMPS -  CORSAIR CX430V2 - Rs 2450
Cabinet - NZXT Beta EVO - Rs 2600
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975

Total - Rs 28,375.


----------



## Vish2a9l (Oct 20, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Intel Core i3 3220 - Rs 7300
> Gigabyte  GA-B75M-D3H - Rs 4300
> Corsair Value Ram 8 GB ( single stick)  - Rs 2600
> GPU - POWERCOLOR GRAPHIC CARD HD7770 1GB GDDR5 128BIT - Rs 8150
> ...



 When OP can extend his budget, why suggest powercolor? He can go for gigabyte edition overclocked for 2k more right?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 21, 2012)

Vish2a9l said:


> When OP can extend his budget, why suggest powercolor? He can go for gigabyte edition overclocked for 2k more right?


 
Why dont you read carefully before you post? He needs a UPS in that budget or a bit more.


----------



## write2anandsharma (Oct 21, 2012)

CORSAIR RAM VENGEANCE LOW PROFILE 8GB(2*4GB) DUAL CHANNEL DDR3	*2548*
How about this RAM.


----------



## Vish2a9l (Oct 21, 2012)

@OP- Don't go for powercolor.. There are better companies.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 21, 2012)

write2anandsharma said:


> CORSAIR RAM VENGEANCE LOW PROFILE 8GB(2*4GB) DUAL CHANNEL DDR3	*2548*
> How about this RAM.



Its great for moderate overclocking,OP wants a single 8GB for now and then wants to add another 8GB later ......so that RAM though great could'nt make in to the list.More over with an i3 set up (1333 mhz native) and no overclocking demands he would be better off with a low cost and effective memory module.


----------



## sampathkumarpsk (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks guys.

I am planning to get a 3rd generation i5 processor and supported mother board with crossfire support and XFX HD 7770.

Is the graphics card good? Please suggest some options for the processor and mother board. 

Sum of the 3 components can come to around 26K or a little more..


----------



## Vish2a9l (Oct 23, 2012)

Go for gigabyte overclocked edition for around 9-9.5k..
Say no to XFX.


----------



## sampathkumarpsk (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Vish2a9l
Please suggest about a good mother board with Crossfire support and an Intel I5 processor (3rd generation)..
sum of all 3 can reach upto 28K or around..


----------



## Vish2a9l (Oct 23, 2012)

Intel 3rd gen will cost you around 18-19k.. I'm not that very good on mobo's.
Maybe Incinerator can help you on that!

Also, it's better that you go for 2nd gen as you'll get a good mobo then.


----------



## vkl (Oct 23, 2012)

sampathkumarpsk said:


> Thanks Vish2a9l
> Please suggest about a good mother board with Crossfire support and an Intel I5 processor (3rd generation)..
> sum of all 3 can reach upto 28K or around..


Get hd7770 for 8.2k.MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC -8.2k.
Processor:Intel i5 3550 -12.5k
Motherboard:GIGABYTE GA-H77-DS3H -6.9k


----------



## sampathkumarpsk (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks  Vish2a9l and vkl..
Does GIGABYTE GA-H77-DS3H support Intel 3rd generation I5 processors?


----------



## Skud (Oct 23, 2012)

yeah, it does.


----------



## sampathkumarpsk (Oct 23, 2012)

Super guys..

A good UPS and SMPS pls..


----------



## Vish2a9l (Oct 23, 2012)

For SMPS, you can go with vs450 for 2.4k..


----------



## vkl (Oct 23, 2012)

PSU:Corsair VS450@2.3k or CX430v2@2.7k
UPS:APC 600VA @2100.


----------



## sampathkumarpsk (Oct 23, 2012)

oh.. Thanks

where do u guys buy the components in Ritchie street?


----------



## Vish2a9l (Oct 23, 2012)

There's this place called Suntek Computers, above Moosa Games.. But just go once and check the price and post it here. He is good but then he charged 4k more for my GPU.. So just post the prices here!


----------



## sampathkumarpsk (Oct 23, 2012)

oh..One my friend knows a shop (Sam Systems - near Nakoda Plaza). He is a regular customer, so the shop owner usually gives a decent discount.
Gotta check with him for the prices of mentioned components. Will post them here..


----------



## Vish2a9l (Oct 24, 2012)

Get prices from both the shops and post here for comparison..


----------



## sampathkumarpsk (Oct 26, 2012)

Got quotations from Sam Systems

Graphic Card : Asus ATi Radeon HD7770 - 1GB DDR5-  Rs 8950

XFX ATi Radeon HD 7770 - 1GB GDDR5 : FX-777A-ZNFC / ZDFC -  Rs 10300

Processor: Intel I5 3550  Rs 12700

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-H77-DS3H  Rs7500

SMPS: Corsair VS450( Rs 2370) or CX430v2( Rs2750)

UPS: APC 600VA Rs 2050

Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 1600MHz  Rs 2950

Cabinet : starts from 1500 tp 4000

Optical Drive: DVD Writer lg 950

*I asked for MSI R7770 OC version. They don't have the MSI make. Instead quoted XFX and ATI.
MSI is a good one I think based on some research..*


----------

